# Harzard Ops Closed Beta und Free keys



## Cool012345 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe durch Zufall entdeckt das es CB keys gibt und wollte nur den Link teilen um auch andere darauf hinzuweisen das es ein neues und wie ich finde super gam gibt. Bin schon etwa 4 Wochen in der CB und kann nur sagen das Spiel ist der Hammer.

Um einen zu bekommen muss man auf diesen Link hier gehen http://www.gameitems.com/get-your-ha...eaway-744.html Und Email + Capcha eingeben dann wird der Code an deine Email übermittelt

Hazard Ops Homepage  Hazard Ops - Registriere dich jetzt! könnte vielleicht interessant sein.

Zur zeit sind noch 904 zu haben.

Grüße 
Cool012345


----------

